# Gas Cooktop Gap with Counter



## garyg (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the same question, for a GE stainless gas cooktop which has a gap above the countertop...did you receive any other replies to this question?

Thanks
- GaryG


----------



## Mickey53 (Aug 12, 2008)

No. GE told me to contact the installer - So, I contacted myself and will probably use a good clear silicone caulk. Most of the silicon caulk I have seen will take a temperature up to 400 degrees. I have checked along the edge of the cooktop and do not think that it has ever reached that temperature while operating.


----------



## slp (Jun 10, 2009)

I too have a similar problem. After putting in a granite countertop, my Jenn Air range sits higher than the granite countertop with a gap of about 3/8" between the cooktop and the countertop. The granite people told they have seen people use a black filler something like the insulation you see in doorways but I haven't been able to find such a product. Did your silicone caulk solution work?


----------



## Malibujim (May 5, 2009)

I'm wondering why the gaps are there, as it sounds like they were meant to be there. We had a gas cooktop installed about 5 years ago with cabinet doors beneath. A year ago we remodelled the kitchen and now have 2 huge drawers beneath the cooktop for pots and pans. Now, when you close the drawers, it tends to blow out any burner, on low, from the draft created by the drawers. Having a gaps there might prevent my problem, as our top fit flush, with a seal between the cooktop and the granite.


----------



## slp (Jun 10, 2009)

*counter gap*

We put in a lower countertop (granite) to replace our previous, higher top formica. After we had the counters installed, we replaced our Jenn Air slide in range/cooktop which ended up being taller than our other Jenn Air. Since the gap between stove and counter is almost 1/4" and noticeable, I think I'm going to have our wood floor cut near the legs of the stove and then have the legs (which are adjustable) adjusted. Can't find any other viable solution.


----------



## Mickey53 (Aug 12, 2008)

That solved my problem. Mine is a counter top unit and not a slide in range.


----------



## Shag Kiefer (Jul 2, 2009)

I have the same problem with the gap between the granite counter and SS cooktop (and a reply from GE Support saying the gap was supposed to be there and the problem with liquid spills running underneath and onto the electric oven below could be remedied by being more careful and not spilling liquids).

I like the reasoning in the prior post about the gap design being intended for venting of drafts caused by cabinet door closing. 

My plan is to remove (and save) the rubber feet that cause the gap; use black 100% silicone rubber sealer (readily avilable at Lowes) to bed the cooktop top to the granite; and to cut a hole into the adjacent cabinets to diffuse the static pressure that would cause drafts to snuff out a low flame.


----------



## diykm (Jul 3, 2011)

I just installed a GE Profile JGP945 stainless steel and noticed a gap as well caused by the rubber bumpers. I don't think the gap is there to prevent drafts from snuffing out the flame. I think it is there for structural reasons. The cooktop should rest on the counter top with the weight on the inner rectangular box. If it were not for the rubber bumpers, the cooktop would rest with the outer stainless steel sheet directly on the counter. The top stainless steel sheet is not designed to take the weight -- it may sag and also put unnecessary stress on places which were not intended to take a lot of stress. 

If you want to eliminate or reduce the gap, replace the rubber bumpers with thinner bumpers. I bought a rubber sheet of just the right thickness and placed strips all around the inner box. The gap is now down to about 1/32 all around.


----------



## gparker2 (Oct 6, 2021)

Shag Kiefer said:


> I have the same problem with the gap between the granite counter and SS cooktop (and a reply from GE Support saying the gap was supposed to be there and the problem with liquid spills running underneath and onto the electric oven below could be remedied by being more careful and not spilling liquids).
> 
> I like the reasoning in the prior post about the gap design being intended for venting of drafts caused by cabinet door closing.
> 
> My plan is to remove (and save) the rubber feet that cause the gap; use black 100% silicone rubber sealer (readily avilable at Lowes) to bed the cooktop top to the granite; and to cut a hole into the adjacent cabinets to diffuse the static pressure that would cause drafts to snuff out a low flame.


That is such a ridiculous reply by GE. Our problem is that because of the small gap, food crumps can and do get under the cook top and drop into the large cabinet below, thereby wasting that cabinet space (who wants crumps all over their pots/pans, etc.).


----------

